# Thoughts and Recommendation on guitar VSTi?



## leo007 (May 7, 2020)

Hey Everyone )

I'm curious to know you opinion on comparison between 2 most popular Guitar Vsti:
Impact Soundworks Shreddage vs Amplesound Guitar.
mostly for Hard Rock → Heavy Metal. Rhythm & Solo.

thank you in advance


----------



## labornvain (May 8, 2020)

You might get more responses if you post this in the proper forum, which would be Sample Talk.


----------



## peladio (May 8, 2020)

Shreddage is ok, but Prominy V-Metal is the best metal guitar by far in my opinion..




For everything else I'd pick Amplesound guitars..


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 8, 2020)

I love the new shreddage ones and their new gui looks inspiring and the playability is absolutely great. also the updates to new versions are very fair - it feels great when you buy a product and the developer supports and updates it years after (thats what I also love about Spitfire: Albion I -> Albion Redux -> Albion ONE). I think amplesound is good too but I only know one free acoustic guitar not the heavy stuff.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 8, 2020)

peladio said:


> Shreddage is ok, but Prominy V-Metal is the best metal guitar by far in my opinion..
> 
> 
> 
> For everything else I'd pick Amplesound guitars..




I heard a lot of good things about v-metal too. Is the sound of your demo out of the box or do you have to buy a seperate virtual amp and cabinet to get this sound?


----------



## peladio (May 8, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I heard a lot of good things about v-metal too. Is the sound of your demo out of the box or do you have to buy a seperate virtual amp and cabinet to get this sound?



I didn't do this demo but the description says this:

amp simulators

rhythm guitar (L): Native Instruments GuitarRig 5
rhythm guitar (R): Native Instruments GuitarRig 5
lead guitar: Native Instruments GuitarRig 5 clean guitar (L): Cubase 7 VST Amp Rack clean guitar (R): Native Instruments GuitarRig 5

There are plenty of free and excellent sounding amps that I like even more than Guitar Rig such as LePou and Ignite amps..


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 8, 2020)

yeah....I got ignite too 👍


----------



## leo007 (May 8, 2020)

labornvain said:


> You might get more responses if you post this in the proper forum, which would be Sample Talk.


Thank you for important note


----------



## leo007 (May 8, 2020)

peladio said:


> Shreddage is ok, but Prominy V-Metal is the best metal guitar by far in my opinion..
> For everything else I'd pick Amplesound guitars..


Prominy V-Metal sounds awsome in that video

interesting comperison between Ample Sound AME VS Prominy V Metal


----------



## leo007 (May 8, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I love the new shreddage ones and their new gui looks inspiring and the playability is absolutely great. also the updates to new versions are very fair - it feels great when you buy a product and the developer supports and updates it years after (thats what I also love about Spitfire: Albion I -> Albion Redux -> Albion ONE). I think amplesound is good too but I only know one free acoustic guitar not the heavy stuff.


thank you for reply
Totally agree with you fantastic GUI, very intuitive and minimalistic

in related to functionality no one could beat the Ample Sound Guitar
with its fantastic variety of Strum notes, String Roll Editor, Tab Reader,


for me one small negative side for all this great functionality is its not work in kontakt as other,
it has its own installer and working environment.

I own 2 Ample sound AME and AGLP and just thinking is it worth to exchange them to any other.


----------



## leo007 (May 8, 2020)

peladio said:


> I didn't do this demo but the description says this:
> There are plenty of free and excellent sounding amps that I like even more than Guitar Rig such as LePou and Ignite amps..



IMHO Guitar rig is absolutly fantastic. very easy to use, versatile, bunch of FX.
most complains related to lack of external impulse response support and no update for couple of years so they consider it a bit outdated.
but there is a NI reflector provide external IRs support functionality.
I use guitar rig as my REAL GUITAR amp sim


----------



## peladio (May 9, 2020)

leo007 said:


> IMHO Guitar rig is absolutly fantastic. very easy to use, versatile, bunch of FX.
> most complains related to lack of external impulse response support and no update for couple of years so they consider it a bit outdated.
> but there is a NI reflector provide external IRs support functionality.
> I use guitar rig as my REAL GUITAR amp sim



It is indeed..very versatile sound design tool, not just for guitars


----------

